# How long does the THC stay in your system for after eating pot brownies



## jeezy42085 (Jun 15, 2009)

yea i have a drug test coming up and can't smoke. I read in hightimes that they get out of your system quicker if you eat them or drink tea! Is this true does any one know??? PLEASE HELP I really wanna smoke but i cant risk it I have 20 days left to go before i can spark any thing. Thank you


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd say its not worth the risk.
Reports are sketchy, but they say weed can stay in your system for 3-4 months if you are a heavy user.


----------



## Cronk (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd stay just stick it out till your drug test, Its going to be even more magical when you light up a fatty after depriving your self of weed....


----------



## towlie (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't risk it either Jeezy. 

NORML has some great information on the subject.

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4934

The following regime has been suggested by a former army drug testing officer (Robert Freeman, "How to 'Beat' a Drug Test," High Times, Aug. 198: Take an 80-milligram dose of Lasix; take a hefty drink of water; piss two or three times, then take the test. If you're lucky and didn't smoke too much pot, a good washout may get you past a test on a couple days' notice. However, regular smokers should allow at least a week or two if at all possible. 

I like to periodically flush it from my system... which sucks. But as Cronk said, it will lower your tolerance... Allowing you to get a bigger bang for the buck. I also think this technique promotes the numerous health benefits associated with moderate Giggle-Bush use such as the promotion of brain development, etc.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6353985

Good luck with your test bro...


----------



## ImTheDude (Jul 3, 2009)

Dude I'm a heavy smoker and on probation now. A month ago i got the notice that they were doing a physical, mental, and drug tests on me. I smoke Alot and only Chronic meaning KB. So I got the notice a week before it happened. Stopped smoking started drinking more than usual. Still hung out with friends while they were smoking. Passed. I heard from a recent study that Marijuana more than likely only stays in your body on average for only a week.


----------



## MrJoshC (Jul 5, 2009)

ImTheDude said:


> I heard from a recent study that Marijuana more than likely only stays in your body on average for only a week.


I'm not completely sure this is true. I think it might depend a little on the person also. I say this because my step mother failed a piss test more then 2 months after she last smoked. She only smoked your normal commercial stuff too (she smoked a lot though).


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jul 6, 2009)

Also depends on how fast your motabalism is to.


----------



## chief greenleaf (Dec 14, 2009)

A new study I recently read is showing that the old "weed stays in your system for a month or longer" rule is BS. On average, supposedly after smoking once its out of your system in a day or two. Weekly smokers are lookin at 3-5 days and moderate daily smokers 5-7 days. Heavy smokers will be clean in one to two weeks. Remember this is all from what I remember of the study not from me but in my extensive personal experience with drug tests (lots of probation, parole, etc) these calculations do seem a lot more accurate than the 30 day thing. Yes this is all very dependent on your metabolism but Ive always thought that the 30 day thing was an exaggeration.
The study is one of the most recent ones done and the scientists were highly doubting the legitimacy of the 30 day theory and with all the lies weve been told about the good herb all our lives I wouldnt be surprised if these guys are right!
Ill try ta find the study and post it for everybody.
Oh yea Mr Josh your step mom had to have been puffin that one hitter on the low here and there during those couple of months! There is no way anything would still be in your system after 2 months no matter how much of whatever kind of herb your smokin!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

5-7 days? Who can hold their bowels that long???


----------



## BushVet215 (Sep 13, 2012)

i know i'm 3 years late, but when i was in the army, we were briefed that you need to eat 1.5lb of cannabis to piss hot for the bare minimum. to anyone who reads this thread and you're afraid of smoking for DT reasons, eat away! cuz who the fuck is really going to eat 1.5lb of cannabis?


----------



## gioua (Sep 14, 2012)

thc stays in the fat cells of the body from what I recall... eating a brownie would be the same as smoking it...


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 15, 2012)

Depending on the type of test also....... I was told at one of my tests a few years back, when a tester wants to take a hair sample (Like to be a card dealer at a casino for instance), from that they can go back as much as 6 months to see what you have really been doing.


----------

